# Anyone tried Kunzea EO in CP?



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 5, 2013)

I just ordered a small bottle of Kunzea EO to try with my latest lot of EO's and wondered if anyone on here had any experience with it. I put kunzea in the search and it came up blank. Not so popular I'm guessing. Going by the write up of the EO it looks promising so I thought it was worth a go. Anyone out there like it and have any tips?


----------



## judymoody (Dec 5, 2013)

What is it?  What does it smell like?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh, it's a gentle Australian EO fairly new to the market (Someone bumped into a new tree or something while bushwalking, I don't know). Meant to be gentle on the skin (can be applied direct). Registered with the Therapeutic Goods Administration (of Australia) for arthritis relief, influenza, aches and pains, stress and a few more. Sounds a bit too good lol. Good for acne and eczema. 
 Kunzea oil – Top note: Fresh (like a very pleasant variety of Eucalyptus)
Kunzea oil – Middle note: pine
Kunzea oil – Bottom note: herbacious  

 I haven't had a whiff of it yet, this is from google.  Might be stinky and useless.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 17, 2013)

The oils I ordered finally arrived today and I immediately dug out the Kunzea EO to have whiff. I love it! Like a pre blended herbal EO mix is the best way I can describe it. So basically, I think it will be a perfect stand alone EO for a herbal bar.  I've stuck it under a few noses here including my kids and so far thumbs up all round.


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 17, 2013)

It sounds really interesting, I'm going to look for it next time I order.  And let us know how it soaps, please!


----------

